# Prisma Puzzle Timer - SpeedStacks Pro Timer Gen 4 Support



## CubingArcher (May 29, 2016)

I just bought a Speedstacks Gen 4 timer and it doesn't work with Prisma. I'm also using a mac, but I think that won't be a problem due to the 'Built-in Microphone' option. Does anyone know how I can use my new pro timer with Prisma?


----------

